# Rather unique diabetic diet



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I thought I had run across all of them. This one is different since it involves considerable fruit consumption. Cant say I completely agree with it, but it is interesting and different and he has documented his experiences. I am not disputing it may worked for him either. Free kindle book at least for today. It maybe free longer, no idea, but if you want it free beyond today, make sure it is still free.

I am posting it here cause the author claims he also lost weight. Though its lot more interesting as a diabetic diet.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JVBQZLJ?

Lets say my biggest disagreement with this one is his claim dietary fat can be converted to glucose. I dont think so. Protein can, though body has to jump some hoops to do it. But dietary fat is the one thing that cant be converted.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's a scientific fact that animal fats contribute to diabetes. See: https://nutritionfacts.org/video/what-causes-diabetes/

I was a Type 2 diabetic. After being on a whole food, plant-based consumption lifestyle for 6 months, my diabetes markers are gone. My last A1C was 5.4. We eat lots of fruits and complex carbohydrates, but no meat, eggs, or dairy products.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

I too was type 2 diabetic. I turned it around primarily by changing my diet. I went the other way- I cut out all unhealthy carbs and all sugar. While I do eat some whole grains, my diet consist mostly of lots of lean meats and fish, avocados, nuts, cheeses, low carb vegetables and no fruit. I probably eat equal amounts of vegetable and meat. As a result I lost 50lbs, my blood pressure and cholesterol are very healthy and my blood sugar is in the healthy range. I do not use any medications to control my sugar level. Although I do exercise regularly, the change in my health is primarily due to my diet. I'm healthier now that I was 25 years ago.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> It's a scientific fact that animal fats contribute to diabetes. See: https://nutritionfacts.org/video/what-causes-diabetes/
> 
> I was a Type 2 diabetic. After being on a whole food, plant-based consumption lifestyle for 6 months, my diabetes markers are gone. My last A1C was 5.4. We eat lots of fruits and complex carbohydrates, but no meat, eggs, or dairy products.


The Eskimos/Arctic Native population must have it all wrong then.... they did fine on their traditional high fat diet. That was high quality fat from wild animals, not the processed garbage offered in grocery store. Only had problem with diabetes when put on the reservation and given high carb poor white mans diet.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The ancient Inuit did fine on their high meat/fat diet until they died at age 45.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Fruit makes my bloo sugar bounce around: I think I will continue to regard it as a dessert instead of a staple


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> The ancient Inuit did fine on their high meat/fat diet until they died at age 45.


So did everybody else back then. Half the population tended to have problems with childbirth. The other half with various diseases and plagues and such. No national health care back then. Oops none now either....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> Fruit makes my bloo sugar bounce around: I think I will continue to regard it as a dessert instead of a staple


I would tend to agree, but he has this theory about needing to eat things that digest quickly without zooming blood sugar. His idea is that you clear out your system and give your pancreas some rest before nest meal. Some fruits are not a problem. I can eat a pint of blueberries at this point and no effect. I eat four or five small wild persimmons and look out, zoom, zoom, zoom. So devil in the details. Anyway he did document his progress and even mentions some fruit like persimmons are not a good idea. I am impressed with his documentation and with him pointing out, once a diabetic you are NEVER going back to your pre-diabetic diet. Lot of these self help diabetic diet books promise you can cure diabetes, they just never mention you are eating like that forever, no going back to what caused the type2 in first place.

And I will say even when I first went off insulin and my sugar control was extremely wobbly, I had no problems with half a Granny Smith apple chopped up in my salad, couldnt deal with the modern super sweet dessert apples but.... Again details matter.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Click ==> https://www.drmcdougall.com/misc/2015nl/apr/eskimos.htm

I forgot to mention. Not only am I off all of my diabetes meds, I am also off of my blood pressure meds and cholesterol meds. I am prescription medicine free! Also, down 60-plus pounds and three pant sizes. I am now into a size 36 (not bad for someone 6'2").

*


*


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

It seems that you shouldn't eat high fat AND high carbs. High carb, low fat works and high fat, low carb works. Either be a sugar burner or a fat burner, because for many people you can't do both (at the same time).

Think of how early man in temperate climates ate throughout the year. Part of the year was fasting and high fat and part was high carb and low fat. That's why we if we eat according to seasons, we eat fruits and vegetables only when they are available locally.

What some people are doing now is doing a sugar burning diet about half of the year and a fat burning diet the other half.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, we shouldn't be looking at the diets of early humans and thinking "that's the best way to eat."

I believe we should be looking at the diets of the people living in modern day "Blue Zones." These are the healthiest, longest-living people on earth.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think you will find the Japanese with traditional high fish and sea food diet including sea weed, are one of the longest lived populations. Challenged by some mountain peoples that were big into yogurt and fermented foods. Though that changes with adoption of the modern western diet. Including great increase in type2 diabetes. Just about any balanced traditional diet beats maximum profit centered modern western diet now becoming the norm around the planet.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> IMHO, we shouldn't be looking at the diets of early humans and thinking "that's the best way to eat."


Why not? The way they ate had a lot to do with how we developed as humans. Mother Nature doesn't like to be messed with. Our guts developed to digest certain types of foods, which is one reason a SAD diet makes us sick. Some of our genes might be turned on or off based on what our ancestors ate and the minerals in the ground the food was grown in.

When one eats a fruit or vegetable out of season, the body gets confused as to which season it is. Same with artificial lighting and heating/cooling systems. Summers are supposed to be hot with long hours of sunlight and our body expects foods which ripen when it is hot and light. So think what it means to eat an orange on a January evening in your heated house under artificial light. 

From what I understand, plants actually store light information that our bodies use. We are big clocks that constantly get synchronization information from our environment including the food we eat, light source, and temperature. (That's also why-non native EMF makes some people sick, and probably has a negative effect on us all.

I don't have a strong scientific background, but I find these new theories to be fascinating. If true, they provide a blueprint to good health into old age. It's really just following the basics from the 1800's in terms of what they ate, when they ate, how much time was spent outside, natural lighting, no man-made emf, you slept in the cold in winter and in the heat in summer, etc. In other words, avoiding things not natively found in nature.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think most of human history, at least for peasant class, just getting enough calories was biggest challenge. If it was at all edible, you ate it before somebody else did or before they could take it away from you. Kind of the raccoon strategy of life.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I suppose their all kinds of theories of what is best for human consumption. When I say "best," I mean a diet that does not result in hypertension, diabetes, cardiovascular disease, and obesity. For us, it appears that a whole food, plant-based diet is best. Our results speak for themselves. That's proof enough for me. The reason I have posted my results is just to let those who are searching for better health and lower weight that there is an alternative that they might want to consider.

Perhaps I am wrong, but some who post in this forum have been posting here for years. It seems they have not found that something that works for them. The whole food, plant-based diet worked for me and it took only 6 months. It is worth consideration.

There are two things I think we all can agree on. One, the Standard American Diet (SAD) has resulted in obesity and health issues in millions of Americans, as well as, in populations around the world. And two, what works for one person may not work for another. I know what worked for us and I would be remiss if I didn't share our results with others. YMMV


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I suppose their all kinds of theories of what is best for human consumption. When I say "best," I mean a diet that does not result in hypertension, diabetes, cardiovascular disease, and obesity. For us, it appears that a whole food, plant-based diet is best. Our results speak for themselves. That's proof enough for me. The reason I have posted my results is just to let those who are searching for better health and lower weight that there is an alternative that they might want to consider.
> 
> Perhaps I am wrong, but some who post in this forum have been posting here for years. It seems they have not found that something that works for them. The whole food, plant-based diet worked for me and it took only 6 months. It is worth consideration.
> 
> There are two things I think we all can agree on. One, the Standard American Diet (SAD) has resulted in obesity and health issues in millions of Americans, as well as, in populations around the world. And two, what works for one person may not work for another. I know what worked for us and I would be remiss if I didn't share our results with others. YMMV


I was mostly vegetarian most of my life, heavy on the whole grains and legumes I cooked in pressure cooker myself. Hey they were easy to store and I sincerely hate grocery shopping. Win-win right... Never into sugar, like my coffee black. Soda pop industry lost me in 60s when they switched to HFCS. No history of diabetes in my family either side. I got diabetes. Oh and unlike every other type2 my old doc has run into, my cholesterol was LOW when I was diagnosed diabetic. Again mostly plant diet most of my life. Clean arteries. But DIABETES from the high carb grain based diet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

as I mentioned several times before I grew up on fish. all kinds of fish. still eat mostly fish for my dinner every night. I eat very little red meat except what my son hunts. I don't eat many vegetables. I've got to force myself to eat some of it . very low carb where I use to eat tons of it especially home made bread. no potatoes,pasta,beans. etc. I eat avocado,nuts and hemp hearts and 1 can sardines every day. I feel pretty good with lots of energy. all my clothes fit me better also. I had to give away 4 pairs jeans lately. way too big for me. whatever I'm doing is working so i'll stick with it.~Georgia


----------

